# April 2012 Member of the Month



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Member of the Month








*April 2012* 

It's time to reveal the Member of the Month for April 2012.










*Varakir*

Varakir has been an active member of Heresy Online since September 2009 and since joining he's been sharing his great signature making skills by creating top quality signatures for anyone who wants one as well as the Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge signatures. Around 90% of the user signatures that you see on Heresy are probably made by Varakir, and if that isn't a deed worthy of this accolade then I don't know what is. On top of this, he's also been a prominent member in other areas of the website too, including the off-topic section where he often shares reviews of new movies and old. All of this as well as a hefty post and reputation count to boot.

Varakir is the staff pick for Member of the Month, so I'd like to be the first to congratulate you on a well deserved award. So please join me in congratulating Varakir, here are his answers to the quiz sent out to winners of the award:​


> Real name: Cris
> 
> Heresy Online user name: Varakir
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations to you Varakir! :clapping:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulation with the new shiny, well deserved :victory:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Couldn't agree with this more!

Congrat's Varakir :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations well deserved


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations mate, well earned!


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

congratulations mate... well deserved!!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Joins chorus*

Definitely deserved.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats V! :good:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Varakir!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations Vara


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

It was my birthday over the weekend, so this was a pretty ace present :victory:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats Varakir! Your stamp is all over heresy!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations Varakir!

Looking forward to seeing more of your Salamanders painted up.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Vara!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Congratulations Varakir!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of your Salamanders painted up.


Me too mate! Once work slows down i'm going on a painting spree :victory:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2012)

So how do we ask if he can make an awesome signature for us? 
Oh by the way, Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations Varakir, most definitely well deserved


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Varakir.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on the award Varakir!

(and a belated Happy Birthday!)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats  Through the fire and the flames... sorry. your salamander awesomeness made me :/
You earned it


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So how do we ask if he can make an awesome signature for us?
> Oh by the way, Congratulations! Well deserved!


Pop a request in here mate:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=47844&page=74


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations!

Sorry i didn't say it earlier, i'm not all there at the moment so i didn't see this.

Alice


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations V definitely well deserved.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Huzzah for Varakir!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats! You always make the best sigs, you really deserve this!


----------



## Konsivar (Jun 21, 2012)

Dont really know who you are but, well deserved etc.


----------

